# Black And White Nature



## andrewan

Hi,
Have a look:


----------



## TiCoyote

These a rea beautiful shots.  #1 is moody and ethereal, but could use more contrast.  
#2 Has wonderful lines and contrast, but could be more sharply focused.  

#3  Is that a wideangle lens?  I really like the sweeping feel.  Very dynamic.  Kind of dark though.


----------



## Laika

One and three are both beautiful shots! Three is just a touch too dark.

Number two looks like it was overly cropped to me, or shot with a different camera. It looks rather over pixelated.


----------



## The Empress

I like 1 & 3 a lot, 2 is very out of focus but had potential.


----------



## Filth

one is really good. i like three overexposed


----------



## aliaks

LOVE THE FOG!! 
Nice exposure on the the third


----------



## Natalie

Excellent photos, I love the first and the third. The second is extremely pixelated, like it was taken off a webpage from 1997... I'd love to see another version of it!


----------



## 13butlucky

Wow, amazing...the third is just great. There are some B & W's kind of like these on scene13. Take a look.


----------



## Shocknawe

nice I like it a lot.


----------

